# Juno gotcha day



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I know not many people come in horse chat but didn't want to post in dog chat as it's off topic!

Today is Junos 5 year gotcha day. He has been such an amazing first horse and I could not have imagined how much I would love him  We haven't done everything I imagined when I thought of my first horse but he has taught me so much. He's kind and gentle but quirky enough to teach me a few things! He has changed so much and is so much more confident and trusting than when I first got him.

Some photos over the years:


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Belated happy anniversary! He looks like a lovely sort. Isn’t it wonderful to see how they grow and change when they are with the right person!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Ringypie said:


> Belated happy anniversary! He looks like a lovely sort. Isn't it wonderful to see how they grow and change when they are with the right person!


Thank you! Hes a lovely genuine boy


----------

